# Track washout video



## PetalumaLoco (May 3, 2011)

No idea where this was. Video posted 5/2/11.

Warning, some rough language near the end.

youtube video


----------



## johnny.menhennet (May 3, 2011)

amazing! never seen anything like it!


----------



## Anderson (May 4, 2011)

Wow. So...I'm trying to sort out how that whole area gave out like that. Was there a stream under the tracks or something? It _looks_ like it, but I can't tell for certain.


----------



## Alice (May 4, 2011)

There was another video link in youtube's suggestion list that looks like the same place, except video was filmed while it was washing out. There is a hi-railer in the background. This video also doesn't say where it was. It was uploaded May 3. Great shot of shadows of tracks where there shouldn't be any. youtube "Caught in a Landslide"


----------



## Anderson (May 4, 2011)

Same video as the other one, just re-posted. I still can't quite figure out why the track washed out like that, though.

Edit: Per the link below, the washout was in Stackpool, Ontario on a CN line. The video here is also a bit longer...seems there was a stream running either right by the track or right under it that undermined the soil. The extra minute makes it a _bit_ more apparent that there's a decent-sized stream running under the tracks after the washout, though I still can't quite tell what the cause of the washout was (aside from water being annoying).

http://***.videosift...shout-on-camera


----------

